

How I made $1000 in 5 hours with an idea, a sales page, and a tribe - acabal
http://alexcabal.com/how-i-made-1000-in-5-hours-with-an-idea-a-sales-page-and-a-tribe/

======
bottlerocket
Nice work!

Off topic, but what platform is Scribophile built on, or is it all custom?

~~~
acabal
Thanks! Scribophile runs on PHP and MySQL using a very simple custom
templating system I built.

